# So im all stressed out.....



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure what kind of bindings you have but typically a size 10 is just fine for a size large binding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

bobepfd said:


> I'm not sure what kind of bindings you have but typically a size 10 is just fine for a size large binding.


Burton Customs


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You should be fine... 



> The vast majority of bindings in the industry come in three sizes:
> Binding Size
> 
> Boot Size
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool thanks for the info


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have size 10 cirro and medium sized cartels

they give me no stress

binders are so adjustable these days, they seem to allow for a lot of overlap




and cue Mr Avenger.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i have size 10 cirro and medium sized cartels
> 
> they give me no stress
> 
> ...


From the mind of Mr. Avenger: Your boots and bindings are garbage! Throw them away and buy from a real company. Burton is the anti-Christ. 

Sorry Mr. Avenger, I couldn't resist. Mr. Smythe threw up the alley-oop and I had to dunk it. No disrespect intended.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Twix said:


> No disrespect intended.


aw don't say that! he loves that shit!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll chime in with my two cents and agree with the previous replies. You won't have any problems with that setup.

Enjoy your new setup man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

07gsxr said:


> I went to the local boardshop today to pick up my new board i had waxed and to pick out some new boots. After trying on a bunch of boots, i picked the 09 Burton Ruler. The only thing was my last snowboard boots were size 11 and the Ruler's are size 10. Well anyway the shop guy was checkin out my board / bindings (Burton Air / Customs Sz L) he said my bindings are likely going to be too big for my new boots. Anyways, im gonna be taking a trip here shortly and want to make sure im all set up. The Burton website says the Sz L bindings work with size 10 + boots.
> 
> Do you really think it is going to be that big of a deal?
> 
> I dont think he was trying to sell me some new bindings because he said i "should" be OK but might want to consider some size mediums.


Dude is just messing with you. My dogs ride in 10.5 DCs and I know they fit fine with my buddies burton L/XL bindings, just don't ask me which ones he uses lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^On one of my boards I have large Cartels. I wear 10.5 DC judge boots. They fit just fine. Sounds like he's just trying to make a sale.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep, he's trying to rake you. Take a look at them yourself before buying another set of bindings!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok relax and breathe... your fine I wear size 10 boots and rode L customs, your good.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i also wear 10s with large binders.. fit is perfect...mediums seem like they would be too stretched out...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

You'll be fine, just take a deep breath and enjoy your trip and let us know how the new setup works for ya.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

10 is the overlap size for most binding companies. I can go either lg or medium with Burtons in my boots. If I go lg I have to shrink down all the straps to fit accordingly if I go medium I have to lengthen them a bit. Just put the boot in the binding and see.


----------

